# [Aporte] Vumetro Estereo



## chorix (Dic 10, 2008)

Buenoo aca les traigo un vumetro de led que anda perfecto   
Es algo simple que vale la pena hacer porque queda muy bueno   

Los materiales son: 
2_ LM3915 (uno para cada canal)
2_ Resistencias de 1k
2_ Resistencias variable (preset) de 10k
1_ Conector Jack o miniplug macho
1_ Conector T estereo
10_ Led verde
6_ Led amarillo
4_ Led rojo
1_ Conector molex macho
1_Contector IDE macho y hembra (yo lo puse, porque como tiene 40 pines me servia para los 20 LEDs, pero eso que al gusto de cada cual, tambien se pueden poner directamente en la plaqueta)

El vumetro funciona con la salida molex de 12v (amarillo y negro)
Con el preset (si se quiere se puede poner potenciometro) se puede regular la intensidad, eso esta muy buenoo   
Yo lo puse en una bahia libre de CD-Rom

Bueno aca les deje el esquema, algunas fotos y un video  






















YouTube - Vumetro estereo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2008)

Buen aporte, puedo aportar mi pcb también?

jeje, lo posteo. lleva los mismos componentes.

saludos.


----------



## chorix (Dic 10, 2008)

Jajajaj muy buenoo para los que quieran poner los leds en la placa
cada uno con sus gustoss
saludooos


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 10, 2008)

gran aporte chorix justo para mi modding pc, jaja lo voy a hacer en las vacaciones tu circuto va a parar a mis favoritos junto con el de dj draco.

saludos


----------



## lalex (Dic 10, 2008)

aca les dejo, la version mono..




y acabo de hacer la version estereo, si ay algun error, avisen


----------



## fran_bade (Dic 10, 2008)

bastante bueno, pero ya lo habia visto en el cole  
revisa las imagenes que estan arriba del video que no las puedo ver  
te falto una dedicatoria a lopez 
si piensan hacer un vumetro es muy bueno este, la variacion es mucha y el circuito muy simple, yo hice uno con un UAA180 y este anda 10 veces mejor


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 12, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> aca les dejo, la version mono..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrían indicar de quién son los circuitos cuando los postean eh.. hacer una referencia al menos...

De paso dejo la versión reducida de ese, tanto mono y estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## lalex (Dic 12, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaaa,, buenooo.. pasa q le hice una reforma al tuyo...


le saque el puente ¬¬



y en realidad ja, no sabia ni de qien era.. solo lo descargue un dia, y lo guarde,,jaa



Saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 18, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> aca les dejo, la version mono..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onda qe yo lo hice, tal i como esta en el archivo, pcb todo todo, i ni se mosqean los leds :s
lo cheqeaste? o lo probaste? si ai qe cambiar algo avisame porqe me estoi volviendo loco


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 19, 2008)

ya sta  comenti un error medio boludo pero bueno,,
hice el pcb al revez |:| 
ai dioz,, qe infeliz, bueno gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí les dejo este circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Ene 22, 2009)

si alguien esta todavia en estee tema, auxilio jaja
use el vumetro por mucho tiempo, hice una caja peqeñita con dos parlantes 8'' i a la entrada le conecte el vumetro,, (hice el mono) le puse a la caja, entrada usb para el vu y para una potencia chiqita qe tiene de 3w, bueno anduvo perfecto, varias semanas pero ahora, es como si no entrara sonido en el vumetro, nose qe le pasa, i cuando toco el cable de entrada de señal se prenden todos,, en teoria deberia entrar ya que capta mi estatica, pero cuando lle conecto la señal de audio ni se mueve :s,, y algo que tambien note es qe si apreto la union entre el cable de sonido  la entrada al vumetro con los dedos bien fuerte marca pero solo con el primer led yaa no lo entiendo lo estoi por agarrar a patadas jaja,,
bueno si alguien me ayuda se lo agradezco


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 4, 2009)

vi tu circuito, solo me interesa algo (en realidad todo), se puede poner aparte del plug macho un hembra para que se coloque a unos parlantes externo (Un teatro en casa para PC) 

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/2234/vumeterws6.jpg

y otra, se puede usar fuente de poder externa a la de la pc? no se como por ejemplo un eliminador de pared de 12V


----------



## piripipri (Mar 11, 2009)

pako_34 dijo:
			
		

> vi tu circuito, solo me interesa algo (en realidad todo), se puede poner aparte del plug macho un hembra para que se coloque a unos parlantes externo (Un teatro en casa para PC)
> 
> http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/2234/vumeterws6.jpg
> 
> y otra, se puede usar fuente de poder externa a la de la pc? no se como por ejemplo un eliminador de pared de 12V



me pregunto lo mismo? alimentarlo exteriormente al pc


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Mar 11, 2009)

pako_34 dijo:
			
		

> vi tu circuito, solo me interesa algo (en realidad todo), se puede poner aparte del plug macho un hembra para que se coloque a unos parlantes externo (Un teatro en casa para PC)
> 
> http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/2234/vumeterws6.jpg
> 
> y otra, se puede usar fuente de poder externa a la de la pc? no se como por ejemplo un eliminador de pared de 12V




vos queres ponerle unos parlantes entre la pc y el vumeter?
osea eso es lo que entiendo...y de poder si que puedes.. solo que tenes q hacer un amplificador para moverlos a los parlantes...

y por lo de la fuente si que puedes utilizar otra...
lo podes alimentar con una fuente externa de 9V o con una simple bateria de 9V...

saludos!


----------



## chorix (Mar 11, 2009)

Se puede alimentar exteriormente, mientras se lo alimente con 12V en continua.


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

es que mi idea es bueno ahi les va:

Hace unos meses me han comprado un notebook y pues ya saben que esas se calientan mucho y pues he decidido hacer una base para enfriarla por la parte de bajo obvio con unos fans de 12v por eso pregunte si se podia alimentar por medio de otra fuente, ahora vi el vumetro y me llamo la atensión y pues la base pretendo hacerla de madera con las tapas laterales de plastico blanco casi transparente (ahi la idea del vumetro, hacer que la luz transpase el plastico para que se vean(claro todo el cableado seria introducido a la base para que no se vean) los led's cuando "bailan") pero de ahi ponerle un cable que salga de la notebook hacia el plug hembra del vumetro y de ahi que salga otro hembra para poder conectar las bocinas externas, bueno no se si me captan a ver si para la otra subo algun dibujo que demuestre mas o menos mi idea, ojala me hallan entendido


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Sisise puede hacer eso perfectamente, siempre y cuando los parlantes que le pongas sean amplificados.
Despues si podes hacete algun boceto y subilo


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

como que amplificados, son estos mira:

http://www.bannerlandpanama.com/catalog/images/creative_a500_2.jpg

no se si eso sirva jajaja


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh estan buenoss..
Si, te sirven perfectamente, esos ya estan amplificados.
Si podes comprate un miniplug T en alguna casa de electronica o ferreteria y listo te va a funcionar perfecto
Asi tenes que hacer:





Espero que te haya servido


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

bueno aqui esta el dibujo lo acabo de hacer, ya no termine las conexiones por que si no no le ibamos a entender se iba a revolver todo pero ahi esta todo y me falto la resistencia pero ahi esta casi todo, si le falta algo o esta mal pues diganmelo para que lo componga ok, me falto aclarar que es las 2 tapas laterales van los vumtros uno en cada lado:

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/2240/moto0044.jpg

por cierto el cable de audio donde lo compro y como lo pido o como llama, por que el de los audifonos comunes solo tienen 2 cablesitos y el de el circuito tiene 3


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Mira te cuento, los miniplug son estereo es decir, tiene 3 patas: entrada1, entrada2 y masa. A vos te parece que tiene 2 cablecitos, pero adentro, hay 2 en realidad dentro de cada uno que ves (entrada y masa), lo que pasa es que estan esmaltados, suelen tener 2 colores distintos. Cualquier cosa despues hago algun dibujo.
Por otra parte, lo del boceto se ve bastante bueno.
Saludos


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah me olvidaba de algo, como vos vas a hacer solo con un LM3915, entonces va a ser mono, vas a tener que juntar las 2 entradas.
Aca una foto para que te fijes.







Las que dicen Izquierda y Derecha son las entradas, que van a tener que estar unidas.


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

no, si es estereo solo que el dibujo ya no lo puse por que no me cabia, pero es estereo, y el LM3519 lo pido asi en la tienda electronica o se llama de otra manera, por que me he metido a la pagina de steren pero solo dicen si es LM3519


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahhh entonces no las juntes, vas a la casa de electronica, y se lo pides normalmente. Si, se llama LM3915.


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

es un semiconducotr no? y los leds los pido de ultra luminacion o regulares


----------



## chorix (Mar 12, 2009)

Si es un semiconductor. Con el tema de los Leds queda a tu desicion, ya que los de alta luminisencia estan bastante caros, asi que pregunta los precios y despues vos decidis.


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok ok tengo 8 led's que me costaron 4 pesos mexicanos para ni no es caro pero ya en 20 serian 80 pesos aparte todo lo demas para hacerlo yo le calculo unos 150 pesos o 200 algo asi


----------



## piripipri (Mar 13, 2009)

lm3915=1.91€
resistencias de 10 kvariable 28 cent
resistencias de 1k 1w(porsiascaso)8 centimos
y los leds les tenia comprados por ebay que  me salen a 6-15 cent depende del color de alta luminosidad

lo tengo todo montao me falta el molex para alimentarlo
aver si funciona


----------



## pako_34 (Mar 13, 2009)

y por que no mejor compras tu eliminador de pared para probarlo, asi ya no tienes que moverle cables a la fuente, para mi es mas facil eso en el caso de que lo quiero para un ventilador para la notebook


----------



## piripipri (Mar 13, 2009)

aver quien me ayuda y me dice que es lo e e echo mal

el led 10 de los 2 integrados esta fundionando siempre. y el primer 3915 no da señal o algo

YouTube - analizador de espectros 1Âº parte 1/2 fracaso


----------



## piripipri (Mar 13, 2009)

tranqulos ya va

funciona 100%

era problema del home cinema casero

aqui el circuito montado sobre la placa board






os recomiendo ver este video entero, porque en el cambio de cancion se comprueba correctamente el funcionamiento


YouTube - analizador de espectros 2Âº parte


----------



## chorix (Mar 13, 2009)

Bien!
Que suertee que te funciono perfecto, ahora queda pasarlo a plaqueta.
Segui asi


----------



## piripipri (Mar 13, 2009)

no creo que lo pase a placa

mi objetivo es acer uno mas grande

yo esto tan pekeñito no lo quiero

yo quiero uno tipo cuadro para plantarle en la pared y este sera un pequeño paso

jejeje


----------



## piripipri (Mar 14, 2009)

tengo unas dudas

porque el led 10 esta siempre luciendo?
los led 8 de los dos ci no encienden
y los led numero 3 de cada ci siempre estan encendicos

en la foto los naranjas son el 10 y los otros mas encendidos el 3
e revisado y esta todo correcto

http://i41.tinypic.com/oh62ko.jpg

aquii el video

YouTube - analizador de espectros 3Âº parte acabado


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 18, 2009)

una pregunta ahi alguna fomra de como adaptar que de enves de que funcione con entrade de audio de la tarjeta de sonido o de entrade de la potencia, funcione con la salida de la potencia, osea en donde va conectado los parlantes , hice una potencia conn un stk4132 de 100w +100w en 8hom pero lo tengo en 4 homs asi qeu seria un poco mas, me gustaria que el ultimo pico sea cuando ya esta en 100w espero que me ayuden


----------



## earroyog (Mar 21, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta ahi alguna fomra de como adaptar que de enves de que funcione con entrade de audio de la tarjeta de sonido o de entrade de la potencia, funcione con la salida de la potencia, osea en donde va conectado los parlantes , hice una potencia conn un stk4132 de 100w +100w en 8hom pero lo tengo en 4 homs asi qeu seria un poco mas, me gustaria que el ultimo pico sea cuando ya esta en 100w espero que me ayuden



Que tal tincho, yo también ando interesado en armarme uno y pues ya leí todo el datasheet... para lo que tu quieres hacer viene muy bien explicado allí.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005104.PDF
En la hoja 17 viene un diagrama en donde el último led enciende cuando hay 100W, en el caso de que tu altavoz sea de 4 ohms entonces necesitarás una resistencia R1 de 10k...

Como te digo checate el datasheet, viene muy sencillo.

Me parece que el stk4132 no es de 100W sino de 20W x 2 a 8 ohms (de hecho no se si pueda trabajar a 4ohms) pero bueno, en caso de ser así creo que jugando con R1 podrás hacer que el último led prenda a los 20W, de ésto no estoy seguro, necesitarémos a algún experto que nos asesore...

espero te sirva. Bye


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

hola me gustaria saber si esto puedo conectarlo a la entrada de los partalantes, es decir la salida de un amplificador?


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 21, 2009)

una pregunta que parecerá estúpida...que es el MOLEX? estoy hace mucho tiempo buscando un vúmetro que me guste para hacer y quiero este pero no se que es el molex....que es una entrada de corriente?..
saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola.
El Molex es el termina de salida de voltaje que tienen la fuente de alimentación de la computadora, que se conecta al disco duro o unidades de CD/DVD u otro dispositivo interno del computador. Tiene cuatro cables dos negros, uno rojo, uno negro.
Los cables rojo negro dan 5V, el amarillo y negro dan 12V.
Mira aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 21, 2009)

okk..gracias por tu aporte! me ha sevido demaciadoo..
saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 23, 2009)

hola! alguien tiene para pasarme un vúmetro que no use el ka2284 o el LM3915? porque en mi ciudad o no se consiguen o son muy muy muy costosos...cerca de los $40!
saludos


----------



## creizlein (Nov 15, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:


> Podrían indicar de quién son los circuitos cuando los postean eh.. hacer una referencia al menos...
> 
> De paso dejo la versión reducida de ese, tanto mono y estéreo.
> 
> Saludos



Una consulta, que pasaria si en este PCB cambio el 3915 por un 3916 ? funciona todo igual o hay que hacer algún otro cambios? porque aqui no pude conseguir 3915 y solo el 3916 .... Gracias !

Alguno? porfavor?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2009)

No deberías tener problema con el cambio creiz...

Saludos


----------



## creizlein (Ene 19, 2010)

Bueno, retifico mi post ya que pude hacer andar perfectamente el vumetro, tanto el de mariano como el otro mas simplificado.

La unica duda que me surge es que lo veo muy muy dependiente del volumen de salida, es decir, si el volumen es bajo la escala solo usa 3 o 4 leds, y si el volumen esta al mango entonces solo se usan los 2 o 3 leds finales, esto es siempre asi? no se puede hacer para que sea independiente del volumen de salida? me explico?

Mi idea es que llegue al led 10 cuando tenga un golpe fuerte, pero sin importar si tengo el volumen alto o no... no se si se entiende?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2010)

creizlein dijo:


> *La unica duda que me surge es que lo veo muy muy dependiente del volumen de salida*



    
Y que pretendés? Es un VÚMETRO, o sea, mide el VOLUMEN!!!
VU es por VOLUME UNIT...así que imaginate...



creizlein dijo:


> Mi idea es que llegue al led 10 cuando tenga un golpe fuerte, pero sin importar si tengo el volumen alto o no... no se si se entiende?



Eso es un *detector de picos*, no un vúmetro....además, mejor que expliques que querés que haga con los LED del 1 al 9


----------



## creizlein (Ene 20, 2010)

tenes razón, mal yo, creo que me estoy confundiendo mucho con un analizador de espectro, creo que yo lo que quería hacer con los leds era eso, según la frecuencia digamos, pero ta, son 2 cosas 100% distintas.

Yo pretendia algo que con ruidos menores a 100Hz por ejemplo llegue hasta el led 10, pire en colores...


----------



## creizlein (Feb 5, 2010)

Tengo 2 preguntitas mas, para variar, jejeje

1) Si lo voy a conectar en el auto, la "masa" la deberia sacar del chassis o del cable negativo del parlante? o de ambos lados?
Pregunto porque, en mis pruebas, yo lo hice andar con un tranfo 12v de pared, y la tierra salia de ahí, pero también tenia que juntarlo con la tierra del plug donde tomaba la señan, sino no funcionaba... en el auto como se comporta? (no probe todavía).

2) Si mis parlantes estan atras de una potencia, el vumetro deberia estar conectado antes de esta o después? o no cambia en nada?

Gracias y perdon la j**a

una ayudita por favor?


----------



## rami27 (Mar 6, 2010)

hola gente soy ramiro en el foro soy nuevo en esto e hice el pcb del vumetro doble y ni se mosque y no se donde tengo el error alguno me puede dar alguna sugerenci??? muchisimas gracias


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Mar 7, 2010)

gracias por el aporte voy arealizar el de mncolau

a por cierto mnico donde va conectado a la salida del ampli o ala salida del mexclador?

hola mnicolay resulta que arme vumetro simplificado pero es muy sencible con solo tocarlo con los dedos los leds encienden que problema tengo?


----------



## IxMagoxI (Ago 31, 2010)

holas buenas noches, me he hecho este vumetro la vercion stereo que tenes al principio de todo, pero ahora tengo un pequeño problema 
no se donde conectar cada cosa :S puse todos los led, pero ahora no se donde van las resistencias 
me podras ayudar  gracias


----------



## creizlein (Nov 5, 2010)

Bueno, espero que este thread siga vivo, tengo un problema con el vumetro de mnicolau, tanto con la versión stereo como con la versión mono, y es que cuando subo un poco el volumen se me cortan los parlantes... no se si se entiende, el vumetro anda perfecto, pero cuando subo el volumen de la radio se corta la salida de los parlantes, al parecer no es problema en el led 10, sino que va un poco mas allá, como si fuera en un supuesto "led 11".

El vumetro lo tengo conectado a la salida de una etapa de potencia en el auto...

A alguno le paso algo similar? Adjunto un video en el que se puede escuchar y ver el problema.. tienen que notar la diferencia de volumen ya que solo cortan los parlantes traseros que es donde conecte el vumetro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opitY-DjQUc

Y otra pregunta mas, por lo que veo al conectar el vumetro quedan en puente la masa del coche con el negativo de los parlantes, esto no hace nada? no jode incluso que los 2 negativos de los parlantes se puenten?

Alguna ayuda por favor a los mas entendidos? 
Ideas de porque puede ser que el vumetro haga esto?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
1) El tema sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
6) Todas las anteriores.

Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.
¿Nos entendemos?

Combiné tus dos mensajes sólo esta vez.


----------



## creizlein (Nov 11, 2010)

Bueno, aca les comparto como viene quedando el proyecto, todavia no lo deje instalado porque no pude solucionar el problema que comente anteriormente de los cortes cuando subo el volumen, pero este finde voy a armarlo en el protoboard y entrar a cambiar las resistencias de 1k a ver si noto diferencia. Espero que no se queme nada que es lo que mas me preocupa (sobre todo la potencia.)

Como verán tengo un poco mal de pulso y los agujeros de los leds no quedaron 100% derechos, pero bueno... hice lo que pude, jeje


----------



## Tavo (Nov 13, 2010)

Una pregunta:

*¿Alguien tiene la seguridad que los vúmetros del archivo "vmetros_lm3915_157.pcb" de Mnicolau funcionan?*

Porque estaba leyendo una páginas atrás y veo que varios tuvieron problemas... 

Saludos.
PS: Tengo dos lm3915 comprados hace rato y ganas de ponerle un vúmetro al ampli...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Tengo dos lm3915 comprados hace rato y ganas de ponerle un vúmetro al ampli...


Hacé el de papá y entrá al círculo Hi-Tech


----------



## Tavo (Nov 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hacé el de papá y entrá al círculo Hi-Tech



Ajá, me había olvidado de ese! Ahora busco el post!
Gracias por recordármelo! Ni bien esté entrando, te chiflo. 

Saludos!


----------



## gnroa (Ene 30, 2011)

lalex dijo:


> aca les dejo, la version mono..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che... el estereo andaria como para 9v??? o cual es el voltaje que maneja??


----------



## Tony20 (Ene 19, 2012)

hola, CHORIX... podes resubir las fotos y los esquemas que no los puedo ver... vi el video te quedo muy bueno!

Gracias!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 26, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Podrían indicar de quién son los circuitos cuando los postean eh.. hacer una referencia al menos...
> 
> De paso dejo la versión reducida de ese, tanto mono y estéreo.
> 
> Saludos



Hola mnico tu lo armaste  y que tal te funciono si lo hiciste


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 12, 2013)

Aquí hay uno monumental: Tiene distintos modos y retención de pico. Lo que necesitaría es usarlo con un 16F628A. ¿Se podrá?

http://s-o.webnode.cz/vu-metr/


----------

